# Just another day at work.



## sanj (Oct 30, 2014)

Recognize her?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't recognize the boats. Too blurry. Gotta work on that. ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Can't recognize the boats. Too blurry. Gotta work on that. ;D



LOL ;D


Beautiful model, very nice shot.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 30, 2014)

sanj said:


> Recognize her?


Hmm, nope. Is she known all over the world?
Great shot nonetheless - I like the turquoise tones from the sea against her red-ish bikini and the sand. If I would have to be grumpy about anything it would be that you cut off her toes.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 30, 2014)

sanj said:


> Recognize her?


That was when telnet was the only way to download photos from the internet and it took 10min to download her, and could count the bits coming in. Am I right?


----------



## sanj (Oct 30, 2014)

Sunny Leone


----------



## surapon (Oct 30, 2014)

Dear friend , Mr.. sanj
She might be Miss Neetu Chanda, Bollywood movie star.
Surapon


----------



## FotoAwe (Oct 30, 2014)

No, I don't but she is a very beautiful and shapely woman. Good work! 



sanj said:


> Recognize her?


----------



## sanj (Oct 30, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friend , Mr.. sanj
> She might be Miss Neetu Chanda, Bollywood movie star.
> Surapon



Surapon, no that is not Neetu. It is Sunny Leone. And do you know Neetu personally? Asking because she is my friend..


----------



## sanj (Nov 4, 2014)

Another pose...


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2014)

Beautiful girl. 8)

Keep posting


----------



## surapon (Nov 4, 2014)

sanj said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend , Mr.. sanj
> ...



Dear friend sanj.
Sorry, I do not Know Miss Neetu, But Just watch her movies and fell in love with her---Ha, Ha, Ha.
You are the Best Natural Portrait Photographer, Who can create the best Picture of the most beautiful girls in the world.
Keep on Posting, Sir---And You will make our days
Surapon


----------



## sanj (Nov 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



You are kind.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 6, 2014)

That reminds me, I need to check my silicone stock prices.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That reminds me, I need to check my silicone stock prices.



LOL ;D


----------

